# OUT NOW: Solo Winds Untamed



## Westwood (Sep 29, 2022)

*OUT NOW - Solo Winds Untamed

40% OFF DURING LAUNCH*

https://www.westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/solowindsuntamed/

*--

TRAILER*



--

*Beautifully bold woodwinds*

A woodwind sample library for Kontakt including Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Baritone Saxophone and Bassoon which perfectly compliments our successful Solo Strings and Solo Brass Untamed.

Pushing the boundaries of what you believe woodwinds can sound like, you’ll begin to want these instruments as the highlight of your music and not just a layer buried in the rest of the orchestra. Both elegant and beautiful or furious and turbulent.

The Improvisations are the life and soul behind each instrument. They are performed notes with real human energy and movement. You’ll hear that each of the 5 winds have their own completely individual personality. Included with every instrument is our unique Storms articulation. Create a crescendo from a calm solo performance through a lively ensemble to a wild outburst of furious players.

There are plenty of other interesting long and short articulations to play with too. Some more unexpected and unusual than others and all performed with the same human feeling.

Solo Winds Untamed is right at home with alternative scores and is also ideal for layering over bigger orchestral music to add an intimate and human touch.

--

_As always, please ask any questions about the library you want to know that are not covered in the walkthrough or website!

Thanks to everyone involved making this library happen.

Rob_

--

*WALKTHROUGH*



--

*Solo Winds Untamed in action*


----------



## chrisav (Sep 29, 2022)

YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Reznov981 (Sep 29, 2022)

This whole series is brilliant. I don't have the money to buy right now, but sounds super fantastic


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 29, 2022)

Beautiful! Well done


----------



## VVEremita (Sep 29, 2022)

A pleasant surprise!


----------



## wahey73 (Sep 29, 2022)

So inspiring! Wonderful instrument just like the whole Untamed series


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 29, 2022)

Rob. Allow me to congratulate and applaud you. ❤️


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2022)

Holy Crap!
This looks irresistible,Congratulations! @Westwood

Do you just want my checking account number so we can make all of this much easier?


----------



## Pier (Sep 29, 2022)

These sound lovely! Congrats!

Off topic but... what are these labels on your last keys? 😂


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 29, 2022)

Hmm, I can eat or I can complete my Untamed collection, what to do?
Well, as I've still not managed to shift my lockdown weight gain, I guess it's a win win! (Though not, obviously, winner winner, chicken dinner.)


----------



## bcslaam (Sep 29, 2022)

Awesome! Just in time for my deadline.


----------



## FireGS (Sep 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> These sound lovely! Congrats!
> 
> Off topic but... what are these labels on your last keys? 😂


Noticed this too. Needs explaining, @Westwood


----------



## Westwood (Sep 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> These sound lovely! Congrats!
> 
> Off topic but... what are these labels on your last keys? 😂


Maybe I should run a competition . . .


----------



## Westwood (Sep 29, 2022)

Watch from 28s


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 29, 2022)

I've only been able to experiment a little bit with Winds Untamed so far, but I think it sounds really nice. The tone of the bassoon is amazing, and like the euphonium in Brass Untamed, it is better than a lot of solo bassoons I've heard. 
I'll have a video out soon, though alternatively, a few people have been asking me to do live streams, so I may explore doing that.

Regardless, I can definitely recommend this new library, and it makes me really eager to see what Westwood do next!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2022)

@Westwood

This really looks wonderful and I’m definitely getting this but I wish you had included a bass clarinet……….
I love the sound and texture of the bass clarinet but unfortunately it seems to be one beautiful woodwind instrument that doesn’t get enough attention in the sampling world.
I guess it’s too niche.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 29, 2022)

When does intro pricing end?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 29, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Westwood
> 
> This really looks wonderful and I’m definitely getting this but I wish you had included a bass clarinet……….
> I love the sound and texture of the bass clarinet but unfortunately it seems to be one beautiful woodwind instrument that doesn’t get enough attention in the sampling world.
> I guess it’s too niche.


Hold on a minute: you have good taste? What's the world coming to?

This release is actually very exciting. If we can get legato instruments that match the tonality, etc., of the Untamed series, I could see myself wanting to make a permanent home with these libraries.

Though I'd have to use the bass clarinet from some other developer...


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hold on a minute: you have good taste? What's the world coming to?
> 
> This release is actually very exciting. If we can get legato instruments that match the tonality, etc., of the Untamed series, I could see myself wanting to make a permanent home with these libraries.
> 
> Though I'd have to use the bass clarinet from some other developer...


Well the 1st part of your post I will not respond to as it might be even too undignified even by my low to nonexistent standards but yes life is filled with surprises my strange friend.


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 29, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> life is filled with surp


What's surp? And why do I suddenly desire chilled, carbonated weasel piss?


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> What's surp? And why do I suddenly desire chilled, carbonated weasel piss?


*edit*Initially I was actually going to say surprise (spell check) responding to Bee’s revelation concerning my taste,I regret responding to such nonsense.
I guess we don’t need to worry about anyone criicizing your acquired taste for exotic drinks cheers! 🥂


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 29, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Initially I was actually going to say slurp responding to Bee’s revelation concerning my taste but I refrained.
> I guess we don’t need to worry about anyone criicizing your acquired taste for exotic drinks cheers! 🥂


Now we're on the subject of slurp, I should come clean and confess I'll never willingly go down on an Anhauser-Busch!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 29, 2022)

Yo, guys, this is a commercial announcement thread. Stay on topic. Less going down, more blowing.

Also, and more to the point, has anyone used these libraries all together? Do you have to be careful to avoid too much untamedness?


----------



## Dylanguitar (Sep 29, 2022)

The library in all the demos sounds great. I'm just curious without legato, does this library mainly lend itself to more textural stuff and things with slow-moving melodies?


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yo, guys, this is a commercial announcement thread. Stay on topic. Less going down, more blowing.
> 
> Also, and more to the point, has anyone used these libraries all together? Do you have to be careful to avoid too much untamedness?


Entirely fair.
I have yet to try layering them yet, but I'm already confident to state that, as with using the individual libs, it's being careful about how many layered notes you let hit that highest velocity layer. I actually felt a little cheated by Brass at first, until I realised I was being clumsy and hamfisted, and only hitting chords that triggered the chaos level.
My advice would be to record your parts gently, and then edit the velocities of individual notes until you find the sweet spot for that part.


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 29, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> The library in all the demos sounds great. I'm just curious without legato, does this library mainly lend itself to more textural stuff and things with slow-moving melodies?


If you're looking for agile, up front and exposed solo capabilities, these are not the place to look.
Having said that, they are definitely more than just a textural bed library.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yo, guys, this is a commercial announcement thread. Stay on topic. Less going down, more blowing.
> 
> Also, and more to the point, has anyone used these libraries all together? Do you have to be careful to avoid too much untamedness?


Agreed i love this library and will be purchasing ASAP
SORRY FOR RESPONDING PREVIOUSLY


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Sep 29, 2022)

Cool, man! I hope your next one will be solo voices (or a small choir where individual voices can still be heard), male and female. Imagine an epic storm choir/voice! A ton of potential for emotion there!


----------



## Mikro93 (Sep 29, 2022)

The clarinet sounds a m a z i n g


----------



## Francis Bourre (Sep 30, 2022)

Wow, this volume sounds amazing. Congrats! The baritone sax is a killer one.
I wish you could release an expansion for the brass, tbh I was a bit frustrated you didn't push enough them considering what was possible (harmonics, growling, duophonics, slapped keys...). 
Thanks for releasing this collection, you're one my favorite developer.


----------



## pranic (Sep 30, 2022)

Brilliant new library, Rob (and everyone involved in the project). Congrats! It sounds really great!


----------



## Westwood (Sep 30, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Westwood
> 
> This really looks wonderful and I’m definitely getting this but I wish you had included a bass clarinet……….
> I love the sound and texture of the bass clarinet but unfortunately it seems to be one beautiful woodwind instrument that doesn’t get enough attention in the sampling world.
> I guess it’s too niche.


Yes, Bass clarinet is a great sound and would definitely like to explore some of these more niche instruments at some point. We went with a standard Clarinet as it covers the middle range so well between the Bari Sax and Bassoon at the bottom, and the Flute and Oboe at the top. We also knew Andy the clarinet player really well and knew he'd be great for the job. He was the inspiration behind the 'intervals' during one of the rehearsals.


----------



## Westwood (Sep 30, 2022)

Francis Bourre said:


> Wow, this volume sounds amazing. Congrats! The baritone sax is a killer one.
> I wish you could release an expansion for the brass, tbh I was a bit frustrated you didn't push enough them considering what was possible (harmonics, growling, duophonics, slapped keys...).
> Thanks for releasing this collection, you're one my favorite developer.


Appreciate this comment and it's the kind of feedback I need! I pretty much have the next 12 months mapped out, but would love to spend a lot more time on everything we've done so far. We always get to the end of each recording session feeling like there's another week we could do!


----------



## chrisav (Sep 30, 2022)

While I'm waiting for the download to finish on my abysmal internet connection I have to wonder... What's next? 

Voices Untamed? 
Acoustic Guitars Untamed? 
Chamber Strings Untamed? 
Mallets Untamed? 

Whatever's next from this series or if it's finished and you go for something else entirely, I'm so ready!


----------



## Westwood (Sep 30, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> If you're looking for agile, up front and exposed solo capabilities, these are not the place to look.
> Having said that, they are definitely more than just a textural bed library.


This is totally fair and a good summary. I wouldn't recommend any of the Untamed libraries for fast lyrical melodies, although all the short articulations will go pretty fast if you need them to. Neither would I put them into a purely textural category. They suit more minimal writing where you just let notes breathe. People also have lots of success layering them over bigger orchestral sections to add in a lot more life.


----------



## Westwood (Sep 30, 2022)

chrisav said:


> While I'm waiting for the download to finish on my abysmal internet connection I have to wonder... What's next?
> 
> Voices Untamed?
> Acoustic Guitars Untamed?
> ...


A week off


----------



## Westwood (Sep 30, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> Entirely fair.
> I have yet to try layering them yet, but I'm already confident to state that, as with using the individual libs, it's being careful about how many layered notes you let hit that highest velocity layer. I actually felt a little cheated by Brass at first, until I realised I was being clumsy and hamfisted, and only hitting chords that triggered the chaos level.
> My advice would be to record your parts gently, and then edit the velocities of individual notes until you find the sweet spot for that part.


Yup, great tip. I spend a bit of time once I'm done writing with changing velocities to experiment with the different performances. And more so with the Wild notes is to audition the different takes (A,B,C,D) as there's normally one that stands out as the best for what you need. Easiest way is to use and write the Keyswitches into MIDI to change between the takes.


----------



## Westwood (Sep 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hold on a minute: you have good taste? What's the world coming to?
> 
> This release is actually very exciting. If we can get legato instruments that match the tonality, etc., of the Untamed series, I could see myself wanting to make a permanent home with these libraries.
> 
> Though I'd have to use the bass clarinet from some other developer...


We are working on legato! Although currently I don't think you'll see an Untamed legato. We've done experiments with true and scripted legato, but currently either really only work with much more predictable playing/samples. I haven't scrubbed it off the whiteboard yet though.


----------



## AudioLoco (Sep 30, 2022)

Big big fan off anything Untamed here...


----------



## wahey73 (Sep 30, 2022)

Westwood said:


> Yup, great tip. I spend a bit of time once I'm done writing with changing velocities to experiment with the different performances. And more so with the Wild notes is to audition the different takes (A,B,C,D) as there's normally one that stands out as the best for what you need. Easiest way is to use and write the Keyswitches into MIDI to change between the takes.


Great tip and this is even how i used the Untamed series in my demo songs for the Solo Brass and Solo Winds First impression videos. You practially have 12 different possibilties to choose from in which the same note is beeing played (4 improvisations x 3 velocity layers if you don't want to use the other articulations). And the thirds (minor and major), fifth and octaves are pure gold too.


----------



## chrisav (Sep 30, 2022)

Westwood said:


> A week off


Rest Untamed!


----------



## davidson (Oct 1, 2022)

Are there any plans to release the strings as a collection which includes multis?


----------



## Westwood (Oct 1, 2022)

davidson said:


> Are there any plans to release the strings as a collection which includes multis?


If you already have all 4 strings, we have multis for them now! Email us via the help page on the website and we’ll get you up and running asap.





__





Help - Westwood Instruments


Help! We’ve included this list of frequently asked questions and helpful answers here to get you on the right track as quickly as possible. If you still have a question, or need a little support, then don’t hesitate to contact us. Kontakt Full Vs Kontakt Player Our Number 1 most asked about help...




www.westwoodinstruments.com


----------



## davidson (Oct 1, 2022)

Westwood said:


> If you already have all 4 strings, we have multis for them now! Email us via the help page on the website and we’ll get you up and running asap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, done!


----------



## Fr. hugo (Oct 1, 2022)

Thanks ever so much for releasing this. I had to do a sort of scoring marathon the last few days, and I used it for every piece I wrote. What an absolute jewel this is.


----------



## Westwood (Oct 3, 2022)

Fr. hugo said:


> Thanks ever so much for releasing this. I had to do a sort of scoring marathon the last few days, and I used it for every piece I wrote. What an absolute jewel this is.


Wow! That's great to hear. Appreciate the comment!


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 3, 2022)

I would love for all the untamed products to be expanded first. Like 5-10 more articulations each. Would love to pay for more instead of entirely new products. Also Bass Clarinet +1. All those normal winds or instruments have been sampled already. I am looking for those interesting outliers.

Weirdly I am also in the legato camp. 99€ seems to be fine for normal libraries, but if you want me to pay upwards of 199+ Legato absolutely needs to be sampled.


----------



## Nikita Malko (Oct 3, 2022)

Been a huge fan of your Untamed series for quite some time now, still have to pick up brass and winds, but from what I've seen so far winds might actually turn into my personal favourite when I get it. So much content, and everything sounds so beautiful!


----------



## Westwood (Oct 3, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> I would love for all the untamed products to be expanded first. Like 5-10 more articulations each. Would love to pay for more instead of entirely new products. Also Bass Clarinet +1. All those normal winds or instruments have been sampled already. I am looking for those interesting outliers.
> 
> Weirdly I am also in the legato camp. 99€ seems to be fine for normal libraries, but if you want me to pay upwards of 199+ Legato absolutely needs to be sampled.


Thanks for the feedback! Good to know what you're thinking; definitely helps to work out how to move forward. Rob


----------



## Westwood (Oct 3, 2022)

Nikita Malko said:


> Been a huge fan of your Untamed series for quite some time now, still have to pick up brass and winds, but from what I've seen so far winds might actually turn into my personal favourite when I get it. So much content, and everything sounds so beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## chrisav (Oct 3, 2022)

Just adding to the legato talk, I'd absolutely shell out for an expansion library of just legato articulations for the four string instruments recorded in the same room, with the same mics etc. Now add some extra short articulations on top and I'd shell out x2!


----------



## Westwood (Oct 3, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Just adding to the legato talk, I'd absolutely shell out for an expansion library of just legato articulations for the four string instruments recorded in the same room, with the same mics etc. Now add some extra short articulations on top and I'd shell out x2!


Noted.


----------



## Westwood (Oct 3, 2022)

Here's all the independent reviews so far! In no particular order and I hope I've note missed anybody. Thank you for everybody's efforts showcasing the library.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 4, 2022)

-1 for legato expansions (matching or not)
+1 for electric guitars untamed


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 4, 2022)

Getting those woodwinds Taday 

The legatos would be a nice bonus for sure, but I don't feel like those instruments really need them, to be honest. There is already a LOT of content for the price, the real stars of the show being the Improvs (chromatic sampling + 3 dynamic layers x2 or 3). Those are the heart of these Untamed series. Congrats, Rob!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 5, 2022)

For those interested, here is a set of Expression Maps for Solo Winds Untamed.


----------



## Westwood (Oct 5, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> For those interested, here is a set of Expression Maps for Solo Winds Untamed.


Wow! Thank you for these. Very helpful for the Cubasers!


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 10, 2022)

I didn't receive the email announcement for Winds Untamed. I don't know how I got off the list. I just put myself back on. Meanwhile, is there an additional discount for owners of Solo Strings Untamed and /or Solo Brass Untamed?


----------



## noises on (Oct 10, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Westwood
> 
> This really looks wonderful and I’m definitely getting this but I wish you had included a bass clarinet……….
> I love the sound and texture of the bass clarinet but unfortunately it seems to be one beautiful woodwind instrument that doesn’t get enough attention in the sampling world.
> I guess it’s too niche.


Yes...Bass Clarinet would be graciously received in V2!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Oct 17, 2022)

Just a little praise (before the sale is over) 
- so I 2nd, 3rd, 4th what others already said here:

This is - like the others parts of the series - absolutely outstanding! And you really get what the walkthrough(s) is(are) showing. 
Playable instruments of high quality with lots of not so usual articulations (if you would like to have some of the more "harsher" sounds (which are usually missing otherwise). 
So indeed not the standard bread and butter sounds mainly, but still sustains and shorts eg. are there.
It's a pleasure to play - and so many possible combinations here. 

Besides that I love that you can stack all articulations per instrument plus that the keyswitches can be turned on or off - that's a feature I'm missing from lots of other libraries - especially useful when you layer more instruments together -> no unwanted changes anymore. 
It's also great that this library is RAM-friendly (ok, not when all four mics are active, but it still sounds with one or two mics).

Only hours left, I recommend to grab it!


----------



## Montxsuz (Oct 18, 2022)

Just got here, too late for me, full price now, I'll wait for BF or something. Several new Wind Libraries out now, what to pick, and how to prevent my wallet from exploding...


----------



## PeterN (Oct 22, 2022)

Westwood said:


> *OUT NOW - Solo Winds Untamed
> 
> 40% OFF DURING LAUNCH*
> 
> ...




@Westwood

Can we get some kind of "everything bundle" for Black Friday? Like, brass, strings & woods? 

In a nice sealed package.

Buying all these separately will cost like, say, a carton of iodine tablets on black market.

Think about it! Many lurkers for BF!


----------



## Westwood (Oct 24, 2022)

PeterN said:


> @Westwood
> 
> Can we get some kind of "everything bundle" for Black Friday? Like, brass, strings & woods?
> 
> ...


Working on something


----------



## dylanmixer (Oct 24, 2022)

Voices Untamed would be magical, and would be a must have for me. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 21, 2022)

nice work and a good walkthrough


----------

